# sims recoil bindings?



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

looking for some advice/reviews on these. kri$han is selling a pair, and i wanted to get some opinions before i decide what to do. i do a combo of freeriding and park, minus the rails.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

I bought a pair of the Sims Helium bindings...They are very stiff, great quality. I like them...Better than my friend's customs.


----------

